# I need a hunting lease!!!



## Ross1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Please let me know if you or any one you know has a good hunting lease!!! Or if you have any land you would like to lease. I'm interested in any amount of land from around 50 acres to 500!!! A few of my family memebers and myself are in need of some good land for deer hunting!!! turkey, dove, hog, duck are a plus!!! Any land in Georgia, please!!! Kentucky too!!!


----------



## bbprld (Feb 20, 2008)

Saw your post looking for hunting club. I have a 350 acre club in Thomasville, Ga. 
loaded with deer, turkeys, ducks, doves, 2 stocked fish ponds, small cabin with electricity,  3 miles of river frontage Ocholockonee,
and I do guided quail hunts.

bbp@ureach.com
850-443-0482


----------



## HunterDoug (Feb 20, 2008)

The Southern Sportsman Hunting Club is looking for several new members for the 2008 season. We have 1249 acres with planted pines, some hardwoods and mature pines, feed plots, cut over, and a good road system. Our dues will be $700 and if you get your dues in by March 1st you will be able to Turkey and Deer hunt in 2008. Please move on this quickly by calling Doug at 678-947-0631 or Brad at 404-725-1584. We are a QDM club. This year we took two really nice bucks, a 9 pointer and a 12 pointer, plus 4 other smaller bucks. This lease is located off of highway 378 @ 5 miles West of Lincolnton, GA. You can also email Doug at d_lyon@bellsouth.net.


----------



## bbprld (Mar 10, 2008)

800 acres Shady Grove, Fl. Taylor county. LOTS of deer, turkey, and hogs. Lodging & RV hook 
ups near by. $1500 per membership. Send reply here or contact me below if interested.

bbp@ureach.com
850-443-0482


----------



## jkoch (Mar 10, 2008)

We have 3000 acres of QDM in Stewart County 3 miles from Lake Eufaula. Lots of Deer and Hogs,Turkey population is on the rise.

Jerry Koch 706-637-5442
kochmktg@yahoo.com


----------



## Danbo251 (Mar 12, 2008)

www.parkersonchurchhuntingclub.com
Call Robbie Massingill for details. His number is on the website.


----------



## DEERODGERS (Apr 18, 2008)

Members Needed 3-5

Club Name – Cracker Boys Hunting Club

Type Of Club – Gun, Bow, Primitive Weapon, and if your really good...Slingshots! Family oriented group.

Acres – 1000

Location –Qutiman County, Georgetown 3 miles from Eufaula Alabama

Type Of Habitat – Planted Pines (varied growth stages) Hardwoods, Creek, varied Terrain

Game Available – Deer, Turkey, Hogs (they ramble... not always there), Squirrel, other varmits.... Crows, if they drive you nuts!

Food Plots - Quite a few long established food plots, you can also put any more in if you want and there is always someone who will help

Supplemental Feeders - yes

Total Members –15 - 18

Dues - $900.00 Each membership is for the family. (children who are under 21 and reside in your home.) This fee is 700.00 for hunting and 200.00 for camper (plum creek now charges for each camper)

Guests Allowed –none until after Christmas, then it is only with approval.

Private Or Commercial Lease –Private

ATV Use – yes, but ask that respect is shown to others hunting.

Clubhouse / Camping Area – We have electric and water for all campers, full cookhouse, covered eating area, full bath facilities, indoor cleaning station, freezers, washer & dryer, Very Clean camping area. No junk trailers or mess on site.

Power – yes

RV Hookups - yes

Running Water –yes

Ice Machine – no

Walk In Freezer - not walkin, but do have freezers

Skinning Rack – yes indoor with hot and cold water! No frozen fingers for us!

Shooting Range - areas are available, just ask to be respective of hunting times.


Contact Name - Angelo Rodgers

Phone# -334-355-0839 229-334-4325 334-355-1558

Hours –anytime
Email –Dee7966@aol.com

Cracker Boys Hunting Club
Club Rules
Our goal as a club is to provide a family atmosphere and good fellowship. We are going to go by the Georgia State Laws concerning the harvesting of deer including the quality and quantity. If there are no changes made to the regulations the following guidelines will be adhered to:
Membership:
Membership cost is $700.00 per member with an additional $200.00 for campers which are left all year. The membership includes a member, spouse, and children under 21 in household. This fee is based on 15 members. If we fall short on members the remaining funds deficit will be spread among the other members. 
Bag Limits
Two (2) buck limit: 
One buck being 6 points or better, the second is 4 points or better on one side. 
Does:
Harvesting of 3 does will be allowed.
stands:
There will be 10 club stands that will be open to all members. These will be marked on the stand and the corresponding number will be on the map in the cleaning shed. Most of these stands are box stands. All other personal stands, belonging to members, are only to be hunted by the member who owns them If you hunt in these stands, and they don’t belong to you, YOU MUST HAVE PERMISSION FROM THE MEMBER WHO THE STAND BELONGS TO. This will solve issues that have arose due to activity in stands when the member has not been in it and comes to hunt and the area has been disturbed. Final word, IF IT IS NOT YOUR STAND, DON’T GET IN IT WITH OUT PERMISSION, AND PLEASE, DON’T WALK, DRIVE OR JUST WANDER AROUND ON SOMEONES FOOD PLOTS.
CHURCH PROPERTY:
Our cook shed, bathroom and cleaning shed are located on Church property. We ask that you respect the privacy of the church. Their services are on the 1st an 3rd sundays of the month. No alcoholic beverages on church property. DO NOT PUT ANY GARBAGE IN CHURCH DUMPSTER.
safety
No discharge of firearms within 200 yards of camp and church areas. As per Georgia Law there should be no loaded weapons in the camp area. There is to be no shooting targets anywhere near camp area. All Target shooting is to be done elsewhere and it is expected that you respect the hunters and don’t target fire your guns during hunting times. Do not attach targets to a Pine Tree. This causes damage to the tree and upsets the land owner.
Stands should be in place before the opening of gun season. 
Climbing stands, if used on a pine tree, should not be repeatedly used in the same area of the tree, we have gotten complaints about the scarring of the bark. 
Perspective members:
Visitors are allowed after Dec. 26th with a 2 day maximum. Call Angelo for approval. Cost of $50.00 per day is required. This is a privilege to be used to gain new members. This money will be applied to their membership if they join. 
Work days, food plots and camp activities will be discussed prior to hunting season when we get a new roster for this coming season. When we recieve the new lease it will be posted on the camp shed door. It is your responsibility to read it. 


We have year around useage. You can leave the camper on premises. We are only 3 miles from Lake Walter F. George, so if you like to fish it is a great place!


----------



## Tony Garmon (Apr 21, 2008)

See my post QDM in Crawfordville.
Tony
678-386-3820


----------



## wsstew (Apr 23, 2008)

I have 1000 acres in Greene county,GA. Looking for 5-7 new members. Deer and turkeys. $700.00 yearly dues. Contact Scot Stewart @ (770)378-7805.


----------



## jkoch (May 1, 2008)

Middle Ga Sportsman's Club is looking for a few good members. We have 3000 acres of QDM with another 50,000 acres of QDM around us. 

We are located 3 miles east of the Florance Marina State Park at the upper end of Lake Eufaula in Stewart County

This year one of our members won week 17 of the TRUCK BUCK SHOOTOUT with a net score of 145"

We have access to the property year round. we also have plenty of water,electricity and camper parking. Lots of Deer and Hogs with a growing Turkey population. 
Membership is $1000.00, this includes hunting for you,your spouse and minor children (under 18 and still in school .)

WE WILL BE SHOWING THE CLUB THIS WEEK-END 4/03/08. call for directions!

Jerry Koch
706-637-5442-home
423-413-1312-cell 
kochmktg@yahoo.com


----------



## redfish1827 (Jun 10, 2008)

My family has a great lease in AL, we need a few members and would love to show this piece to you. 352-427-0390, Jason


----------

